# Thrive Shrimp safe formula



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I just ordered some. I accidentally ordered regular Thrive and was told it would still be ok to use with my neos. I had a death a couple days ago after a few doses of the Thrive...just one death, could have been anything. But kinda freaked me out. So I went a head and ordered Thrive S but I haven't received it yet. Should be here next week. Kinda though better safe than sorry but my understanding is that the copper in the regular Thrive isn't enough to hurt inverts and with the weekly water change you're supposed to do, it won't build up either. But...like I said...better safe than sorry. I can use the regular Thrive on the new tank I'm going to build After Christmas since it will be fish and plants, no inverts most likely.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

any formula is neos-safe  even those crazy amounts dosed per EI


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

ThriveS is designed to be used in shrimp tanks, but its not so much that the fertilizer is safer for shrimp(pretty much all fertilizers are), its that it is designed to delivered enough nutrients for the plants while also not requiring as many water changes. Keeping water parameters in check without frequent water changes is the biggest benefit I believe.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

nilocg said:


> ThriveS is designed to be used in shrimp tanks, but its not so much that the fertilizer is safer for shrimp(pretty much all fertilizers are), its that it is designed to delivered enough nutrients for the plants while also not requiring as many water changes. Keeping water parameters in check without frequent water changes is the biggest benefit I believe.


Thanks for the information!! I've already noticed a difference in my plants and it's only been a few days. Very happy with this product.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

psalm18.2 said:


> Thanks for the information!! I've already noticed a difference in my plants and it's only been a few days. Very happy with this product.


Im very glad to hear that. Thanks. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I use this fertilizer for alot of my low light tanks. Even the ones that don't have any shrimp. I like the results and my pintos don't seem to mind it at all


----------

